# help, too close to broadcast towers, umbrella effect



## juju (Sep 6, 2004)

I am 5 -6 miles away from the broadcast towers for the DFW area. I can see them clearly out my front door. I can pick up more digital channels with my rabbit ears than with the antenna on the roof, which is a Winegard Sensar II non-amplified provided by Directv. I still can't receive Fox, NBC or ABC which I would really like to receive. HELP!


DTV Antenna
Type Call Sign Channel Network City State Live
Date Compass
Orientation Miles
From Frequency
Assignment 
yellow - vhf WFAA 8 ABC DALLAS TX 241° 6.2 8 
* yellow - vhf WFAA-DT 8.1 ABC Dallas TX 241° 6.2 9 
yellow - vhf KXAS 5 NBC FORT WORTH TX 239° 5.5 5 
* yellow - uhf KXAS-DT 5.1 NBC Fort Worth TX 238° 5.7 41 
yellow - uhf KXTX 39 TEL DALLAS TX 238° 5.7 39 
* yellow - uhf KXTX-DT 40.1 TEL DALLAS TX 238° 5.7 40 
yellow - vhf KTVT 11 CBS FORT WORTH TX 230° 5.2 11 
* yellow - uhf KTVT-DT 11.1 CBS Fort Worth TX 230° 5.2 19 
yellow - uhf KTXA 21 UPN FORT WORTH TX 241° 5.7 21 
* yellow - uhf KTXA-DT 21.1 UPN Fort Worth TX 215° 7.1 18 
yellow - uhf KSTR 49 UNI IRVING TX 215° 7.1 49 
* yellow - uhf KSTR-DT 49.1 UNI IRVING TX 215° 7.1 48 
yellow - uhf KPXD 68 PAX ARLINGTON TX 240° 5.6 68 
* yellow - uhf KPXD-DT 68.1 PAX Arlington TX 243° 5.8 42 
yellow - uhf KUVN 23 UNI GARLAND TX 241° 5.7 23 
* yellow - uhf KUVN-DT 24.1 UNI GARLAND TX 241° 5.7 24 
* yellow - uhf KDTN-DT 2.1 PBS Denton TX 215° 7.1 43 
yellow - uhf KDTX 58 TBN DALLAS TX 241° 5.7 58 
* yellow - uhf KDTX-DT 58.1 TBN DALLAS TX 241° 5.7 45 
yellow - vhf KERA 13 PBS DALLAS TX 230° 5.2 13 
* yellow - uhf KERA-DT 13.1 PBS Dallas TX 230° 5.2 14 
yellow - uhf KDAF 33 WB DALLAS TX 215° 7.1 33 
* yellow - uhf KDAF-DT 33.1 WB Dallas TX 215° 7.1 32 
yellow - uhf KDFI 27 IND DALLAS TX 241° 5.7 27 
* yellow - uhf KDFI-DT 27.1 IND DALLAS TX 215° 7.1 36 
yellow - uhf KFWD 52 IND FORT WORTH TX 240° 5.6 52 
* yellow - uhf KFWD-DT 51.2 IND FORT WORTH TX 240° 5.6 51 
* yellow - uhf KDFW-DT 4.1 FOX Dallas TX 241° 6.2 35


----------



## rpfotog (Sep 8, 2004)

I was pulling my hair out trying to get local digital channels in Philly. I'm 7 miles from the towers. I tried rooftop antennas and nothing really worked. Then I borrowed a Zenith Silver Sensor from a friend and it worked! I guess I was overloading my TiVo (HR10-250) with the rooftop stuff. Now I've got the Silver Sensor sitting on top of the TiVo in a cabinet and I get most of the locals rock solid!

Suggestions...

1. try and antenna that doesn't have tremendous gain or amplification.

2. try putting an attenuator on the line to back off the signal a bit.

Good luck.

Rob


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

juju - you may also be suffering from multipath, that close to the towers. That's the big problem we have here in Denver. To solve that, you have to have a very directional antenna. I don't know if that's your problem or not, but if you have hills, tall trees, or tall buildings around you, then it certainly could be.


----------



## juju (Sep 6, 2004)

Thank you so much! I went and got the Silver Sensor, hooked it up in my closet with the Future Smart structured wiring. And it didn't work very well, probably too much interference with the millions of wires in the closet. I took it outside and hooked it in where the Winegard gs1000 use to enter the house. I then just placed it in the garage and I get EVERY digital channel in the DFW area, even ABC which broadcasts on a VHF channel. AWESOME!!!!


----------

